# Traveler's 10th birthday!!!



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I can't believe my boy is 10! I am the luckiest girl in the world to have the privilege of sharing my life with him.

As some of you may remember, Traveler was diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma in January. Every day I have with him is a gift. I love my little boy!

Happy Birthday little boy!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome!

It's always been easy to tell that he's your special boy! 

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy 10th Birthday, Traveler!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Traveler!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, guys. I'll be sure to sign your names to his birthday card:grin2:

MyHans-someBoy, your comment made me giggle and blush all at the same time.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 10th Traveler. Have a great day big guy. I'm sure your having something yummy!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy 10th birthday Traveler!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohhhhhh!!!!

The HAPPIEST of Birthday's Beautiful Traveler! :wub:

Lynn, please give him a big hug for me! :hug: 
And you get one too!!!:rose:

Moms


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Traveler!!! Sending you belly rubs and hugs handsome boy. Lynn I'm so happy to that you're getting to spend another birthday with Traveler.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Traveller! Big Hugs and Kisses fuzz butt!:happyboogie:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 10th Birthday Traveler!! Enjoy every minute of your special day!! Doggie hugs coming your way from Flyn and Gator!! :grin2:


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy 10th birthday, Traveler!!! I hope you got lots of balls and squeaky toys for your presents, an afternoon walk and a big piece of beef for your supper! Oh and a nap, of course.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you all so much for Traveler's birthday greetings!

They brought tears to my eyes but he had a big goofy grin on his face when I read them to him:x


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Late Birthday Traveler!!! Wishing you many, many more....Sorry I did not see this until tonight


----------

